# Fort Wayne



## tkizzle05 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey, All Im back home...

Does anyome know where to find a Kyokushin dojo around Fort Wayne?
Kyokushin or something similar? I am syked about the Zentai school here but I want a strong combat system to crosstrain with kyoku or gojo.

Thanks all!


----------

